# Fuzzy math?



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Well we're going to get 1-2 inches of snow today. Guess I need to go out in a little bit to plow the over 5 inches that fell!


----------



## alsam116 (Jan 10, 2009)

must be nice that they are wrong where it benifits you...they are wrong here and we get less if any of what they say.
although you dont like snow


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Not benefiting me,I'm seasonal!


----------



## Woodenshoe (Oct 30, 2010)

grandview;1421297 said:


> Well we're going to get 1-2 inches of snow today. Guess I need to go out in a little bit to plow the over 5 inches that fell!


Sounds like W Michigan forecasting on a daily basis!


----------



## CSLC (Jan 16, 2008)

Grandview is it the cold front they were talking about that dumped the snow? They are saying only 1-4 by tomorrow for Syracuse....Would rather have it be a plow event and not a salting event. I make more plowing!


----------

